# Looking for longterm partner(s)



## Sehra (Jul 24, 2020)

Heya!
Very new to the forums (Seriously.. I didn't know this excisted until like.. Yesterday)
Buuut, i'm looking for some long term rp partners, may it be nsfw or nsfw.
I'm *pretty* good at roleplaying, have been doing it for a bunch of years.
Setting wise, i'm openminded as *heck* so well. Feel free to throw your idea my way!
My discord is Sehra#5765 - so feel free to throw me a message on there or just in here!
Lub u, Sehra.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 25, 2020)

I have a question.

"May it be nsfw or nsfw" did you mean sfw as well or? Just trying to help clear things up!


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 26, 2020)

Sehra said:


> Heya!
> Very new to the forums (Seriously.. I didn't know this excisted until like.. Yesterday)
> Buuut, i'm looking for some long term rp partners, may it be nsfw or nsfw.
> I'm *pretty* good at roleplaying, have been doing it for a bunch of years.
> ...




I'll send a note


----------



## Sehra (Jul 26, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> I have a question.
> 
> "May it be nsfw or nsfw" did you mean sfw as well or? Just trying to help clear things up!


Heh, yeah meant sfw or nsfw- Sorry!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 26, 2020)

Sehra said:


> Heh, yeah meant sfw or nsfw- Sorry!


It is okay, I sent a request on discord.


----------

